# Shooting Canada Geese



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

When shooting at a Cananda Goose that is flying left to right, not cupped ready to land, or spooked and heading out, how much do you lead them at 20, 30 and 40 yards?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

How fast is the bird traveling in MPH? Whats the wind speed and dirrection? Is it a cross wind or at your back, In your face? Whats the muzzle velocity of the ammo you're shooting? What size choke?

Whats the tempurature? Reason I need to know the temp is because colder temps mean the powder burns slower meaning less velocity meaning more lead.

If you have all this info I'm sure some one on here who's a math matician (Not I) can give you an accurate answer. Till then your gonna have to settle for a bunch of opinions. Opinions arent facts.

Or you could go shoot some target practice. Experience is the best teacher.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You shouldnt ever have to think about leading a bird(amount of feet ahead). Just swing through the bird. If you miss the bird just swing further because 90% of the time you didnt hit infront of the bird you hit behind it.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Inside of 40 yards with HS steel I don't lead very much. When the goose's head is almost entering my sight plane I let em have it on a shot like you described.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> You shouldnt ever have to think about leading a bird(amount of feet ahead). Just swing through the bird. If you miss the bird just swing further because 90% of the time you didnt hit infront of the bird you hit behind it.


i'm with him. just kinda got to feel it when u pull up. i often have the bead off the tip of their beak when their close


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm Not being sarcastic, but it sounds to me as though your main problem your trying to fix is that you may be missing alot birds you felt were within range. I'll bet money it's not simply a lead problem and that what your going through is what I see alot with guys. Not slowing down and concentrating on their bird. Take an extra second and make sure your looking down the barrel at the target. I've watched guys who weren't hitting jack and seen them point at one bird, while looking for their next shot before pulling the trigger on the first. SLOW DOWN! Don't look at all the birds, look at yours, line up on him relax and shoot. Then look for the next. Try that and you'll see an improvement. Sure lead plays a big role and has alot of variations but if your not implmenting the basics your going to miss alot and may blame it on your lead.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been pointing about a barrel width in front of the beak of the bird I select, waiting until I feel it's in range a shooting. I either miss, or cripple. I lost a bird Sat. because I didn't hit it hard enough to put it down and it sailed away. I know it went down, but it went over a 250 acre corn field. No chance of finding it.

It's very possible I am not swinging thru, and I have been shooting alot of trap. Trap does not fly the same speed as Geese.

1450 fps
35 degrees
wind always at my back
I find it hard to believe it's that scientific, there has to be a general rule of thumb
as far as bird speed, next time I will take my radar gun and clock one then let you know


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

You say you've always got your back to the wind. birds perfer landing into the wind so position yourself so the birds are traveling left to right this allows them to slow down and drop out of the air and also makes them work harder to pick up speed after you shoot. I never like my back to the wind because in most cases they are starring right at you while comming in. I like shooting left to right some may like right to left.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Whats the tempurature? Reason I need to know the temp is because colder temps mean the powder burns slower meaning less velocity meaning more lead.
> 
> .


Actually the larger fact than poder burning rate is the fact that the air is considerablly more dense at colder temps and therefore creates more resistence on a given shot size. I actually think it is a combination of the 2 but powder would be less affected as the air would contain more oxygen and therefore resulting in a better more thurough burn.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds like your thinking to much. Shooting well is all about reacting and swinging through the traget. A lot of people think they swing through the target but most of the times they stop their swing the split second they pull the trigger. When you think about a shot to much you will miss it every time. Like I said before if you miss swing faster infront of the bird and it will go down.

Also when you think to much about the spot, let just say infront of the beek of a bird, you are giving that bird that much more time to gain distance. When you pop up out of your blind make sure your gun is on your cheek and swing if you miss swing faster. Just practice shooting out of your blind and even just sitting up shouldering your gun.

Also practice shooting out of your blind I have had a lot of great trap shooters hunt with me and when they have to shoot off there butt they are horse crap at best on hitting live game in the air. In most hunting situations you dont have great footing or cant get a perfect stance, so dont just go to the range and make it perfect. Make it difficult shoot from your butt, or your knees, with one leg up on a chair, from a bucket, be creative put your self in some ackward situations and you will become a better *hunting* shot!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> 1450 fps
> 35 degrees
> wind always at my back
> I find it hard to believe it's that scientific, there has to be a general rule of thumb
> as far as bird speed, next time I will take my radar gun and clock one then let you know


 :lol:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Cut'em I have to agree, with the wind at my, because the birds like to land into the wind, the birds are in my face before i can get on them. I guess I will be changing that

Thanks guys


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

20 yards aim at its beak
30 yards one bird length
40 yards 2 bird length.
Just my opinion but it works for me. Make sure you keep the barrel moving.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Bruce thank you. That is the type of answer I was looking for, not the BS about air density and wind velocity and shot fps.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

A problem I used to have is looking at the bird and shooting. I didnt aim down the barrel. I just looked at it and shot. Funny I know. I still sometimes catch myself "looking" instead of "aiming" at the birds...and I laugh everytime it happens.

If a bird is 20 yards, put that bead on the tip of the beak.
30 yards I put it about a 6 inches to a foot ahead.
40+ yards I throw a prayer shot if im feeling lucky!


----------

